
Why isn't Uber forced to release LIDAR footage for the recent accident? - snr
Examining the dashcam footage is unfair because the camera cannot reproduce the fidelity of human eye. Releasing the LIDAR footage could reveal if the fault was with Uber.
======
wmf
They will be forced to release it if NTSB asks for it.

